# yo yo yo!!!! QUESTIONS QUESTIONS!:D



## FISHEDS OF FURY (Aug 13, 2010)

Howdy people, its Phil Chambliss 

got a couple of questions for you! ^_^


ok this is the news i restarted my tank earlier this month

and i noticed due to i changed my proceedures

i havent had any algae bloooms and no other bad things going on i leave my light on too long and everything i have plastic plants and the right level of fish

is it bad that i dont do water changes and my water stays fine?

i have bottem feeders middle feeders and top feeders

wwhat you think

new info

its a 46 gallon and my fish are very happy i just add water i dont do water changes and i keep it checked by professional water testers ie* petsmart and midway pets thats testriped and solutionally checked petmart provides the docements on what needs to be done and midway pets gives more accuracy and my tank has been reset only once i tharoly rediid my tank and i droped 50 percent in fish so insted of 16 fish i have 6 as of when i recet it earlier this month i recently added two fish so yea i hve *PLEASE EXCUSE HAND WRITING IM KINDA BLIND RIGHT NOW*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How big is your tank and how many fish do you have? How far along is it in its cycle?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

If you said you had live plants, then I would say it's not all that bad. Being that you don't and there's nothing in the tank to take care of the nitrates and such, water changes will be pretty important at this point.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Your tank is just cycling now. It might be fine now, but your nitrate level is constantly going up. Eventually this will make your fish unhappy. Most people do a ~25% water change every week or 2 weeks. 

See the thread about cycling for more info about what is going on in your tank.


----------



## FISHEDS OF FURY (Aug 13, 2010)

its a 46 gallon and my fish are very happy i just add water i dont do water changes and i keep it checked by professional water testers ie* petsmart and midway pets thats testriped and solutionally checked petmart provides the docements on what needs to be done and midway pets gives more accuracy and my tank has been reset only once i tharoly rediid my tank and i droped 50 percent in fish so insted of 16 fish i have 6 as of when i recet it earlier this month i recently added two fish so yea i hve *PLEASE EXCUSE HAND WRITING IM KINDA BLIND RIGHT NOW*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

For one thing the people at petsmarts and such are not professionals. They are just employees out to make a few bucks off people. Another thing test strips are not accurate. You need to go get yourself a liquid test kit that you can keep at home and keep track of your readings. I think you will find a lot of differences.


----------



## Cole (Aug 18, 2010)

Since you have recently redone your tank it might be good to do a water change weekly. Once it's going I don't think it's necessary to do as many water changes as many people do. (Although, it's probably better for you fish when you do more water changes.)

I used to only do a water change twice a year and never had any problems. I've since increased that to monthly water changes as I've moved to higher light, real plants, fertilizers, etc...

Edit: I've found test strips to be fairly accurate. They're not quite as good as the liquid kits, but good enough to get a general idea of what's going on.


----------



## FISHEDS OF FURY (Aug 13, 2010)

susankat said:


> For one thing the people at petsmarts and such are not professionals. They are just employees out to make a few bucks off people. Another thing test strips are not accurate. You need to go get yourself a liquid test kit that you can keep at home and keep track of your readings. I think you will find a lot of differences.


For one do you ****ing read? i said i "doubleee"!!!! check for info and i ant no fish nerd i dont ay for nothing extra only what the fish essentials are


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A good way to get your answers......


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

FISHEDS OF FURY said:


> i leave my light on too long and everything i have plastic plants and the right level of fish
> 
> is it bad that i dont do water changes and my water stays fine?


^ This says it all. 

With your attitude...All I can say is...good luck with that.

Again..if you had live plants in the tank, it wouldn't be so bad on you. But it appears that you have your mind set already so why even come here to ask.

Which brings me to my second point. Your harsh language and attitute is unwarranted. You come to a public forum asking questions. Real knowledgeable people provide you with the best answers for you and you get in a huff. Uncalled for.


----------



## FISHEDS OF FURY (Aug 13, 2010)

James0816 said:


> ^ This says it all.
> 
> With your attitude...All I can say is...good luck with that.
> 
> ...


well its a pet peve when people dont read also water evaperates FAST IN MY TANK which is why i leave the light on its kinda a self maintain system and i got several fish that eat algae


----------



## FISHEDS OF FURY (Aug 13, 2010)

Cole said:


> Since you have recently redone your tank it might be good to do a water change weekly. Once it's going I don't think it's necessary to do as many water changes as many people do. (Although, it's probably better for you fish when you do more water changes.)
> 
> I used to only do a water change twice a year and never had any problems. I've since increased that to monthly water changes as I've moved to higher light, real plants, fertilizers, etc...
> 
> Edit: I've found test strips to be fairly accurate. They're not quite as good as the liquid kits, but good enough to get a general idea of what's going on.


thank you for giving a good answer because i know tanks can self maintain them selfs as long as your adding water once and awhile i took a survey on it once


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

turn the light off at night and your water wont evaporate, infact what bulbs are you using? 
you didnt double check a thing, you put your water thru TWO different tests not the same two tests twice.

Tanks cannot self sustain, they are a closed loop environment its scientifically and by laws of physics impossible to achieve. Water must be CHANGED out to keep them in good health. 

And 50% of 16 is 8, not 6. 

Maybe you should stick to screen saver aquariums.


----------



## FISHEDS OF FURY (Aug 13, 2010)

WhiteDevil said:


> turn the light off at night and your water wont evaporate, infact what bulbs are you using?
> you didnt double check a thing, you put your water thru TWO different tests not the same two tests twice.
> 
> Tanks cannot self sustain, they are a closed loop environment its scientifically and by laws of physics impossible to achieve. Water must be CHANGED out to keep them in good health.
> ...


OK STFU NO ONE ASKED YOU IF YOU DONT HAVE **** POSITIVE TO SAY DONT SPEAK AT ALL BEEN WORKING WITH FISH FOR 2 YEARS NO DEATH!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Dude (I assume you're a dude), you got the answers you were looking for despite being rediculously rude, to one of the moderators of the site no less, so why not just let it go? You invited any non - "POSITIVE" stuff you get by your attitude to someone that only had intention of helping you and offering advice in the first place. So live with it.

I would say act your age, but I figure you must be 12-13 based on your attitude and it wouldn't matter anyway.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

You asked a question to the forum numbnuts. Your tank is a time bomb. I do have to say this internet has been a great source of humor with all these tough guys behind keyboards.

I vote to ban this jerk stick.

everything I stated in my first post was and is 100% positive and constructive, I could have told you to drink kerosene.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

FISHEDS OF FURY said:


> well its a pet peve when people dont read also water evaperates FAST IN MY TANK which is why i leave the light on its kinda a self maintain system and i got several fish that eat algae


This is your problem. The water evaporates but the chemicals and heavy metals from your tap water do not. So with ever amount of water you add to the tank you are raising the toxic metals, the chloramine, the phosphates, and what ever else is in your water, and you are not removing the nitrates or anything else because you are doing water changes. 

Some fish are more hardy than others, but eventually you are screwing yourself and more importantly your fish, if you chose not to do water changes. Good luck with your setup.

BTW your english and grammar sucks making it hard to read and understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

FISHEDS OF FURY said:


> For one do you ****ing read? i said i "doubleee"!!!! check for info and i ant no fish nerd i dont ay for nothing extra only what the fish essentials are


keep it checked by professional water testers ie* petsmart and midway pets thats testriped and solutionally checked petmart provides the docements on what needs to be done and midway pets gives more accuracy

Watch your language please, and yes I read it more than once, Maybe you should read it again and see how you wrote it.

With language like that you won't get any help from people that do know whats going on and what to do. I have been keeping fish for 30 years and with that statement I won't bother to try and help you one bit.


----------

